# Christoph Schlingensief ist gestorben



## Mandalorianer (21 Aug. 2010)

*Christoph Schlingensief ist gestorben*


*Jahrelang kämpfte Christoph Schlingensief gegen den Krebs – jetzt hat der Regisseur seinen Kampf verloren. Er starb am Samstag im Alter von 49 Jahren.*


Eigentlich wollte der Filmemacher bei der Ruhrtriennale in Mülheim ein Werk mit dem Titel „S.M.A.S.H. – In Hilfe ersticken“ zeigen, in Koproduktion mit dem Deutschen Theater Berlin.

Der Sprecher der Ruhrtriennale bestätigte BILD.de jedoch: „Ja, Herr Schlingensief ist gestorben. Auf Wunsch der Familie Schlingensief kann ich zu den weiteren Umständen nichts sagen.“

2008 bekam Christoph Schlingensief zum ersten Mal die schlimme Diagnose: Es ist Krebs – Lungenkrebs! Der Filmemacher ließ sich einen Lungenflügel entfernen, doch sein persönliches Drama nahm kein Ende. Nur kurz darauf wurden neu entstandene Metastasen diagnostiziert.

Seine Verzweiflung, seine Wut, die Todesangst, aber auch seine Hoffnung hatte er seit der Diagnose in ein Diktiergerät gesprochen – die Aufzeichnungen fasste er in einem Buch zusammen – „So schön wie hier kann's im Himmel gar nicht sein“.

Im August 2009 hatte Christoph Schlingensief seine langjährige künstlerische Mitarbeiterin Aino Laberenz geheiratet. Im Herbst des Jahres zeigte sich der Regisseur trotz diverser Rückschläge noch zuversichtlich: „Die Krankheit ist zurück, und dennoch bin ich gut drauf und habe Kraft für meine nächsten Projekte“, sagte er damals.

Laberenz und Schlingensief hatten gemeinsam Vorkehrungen getroffen. Der Wunsch des Regisseurs war, in Afrika zu sterben.

2009 zeigte die ARD ein Porträt Schlingensiefs – Aino Laberenz sagte in diesem Film: „Wir haben dieses Abkommen, wenn alles scheiße ist, wenn gar nichts mehr geht, wenn es so aussieht, dass er klar stirbt, habe ich ihm versprochen, dass wir dann gemeinsam nach Afrika fahren und man hier die letzten Stunden verlebt.“


*Am Samstag starb er, wie seine Frau sagte, „im Kreis seiner Familie“ in Berlin.*

In den 90er-Jahren gehörte Schlingensief zu Frank Castorfs Haus-Regisseuren an der Berliner Volksbühne. Bekannt wurde Schlingensief vor allem mit seinen frühen Filmen „Das deutsche Kettensägenmassaker” (1990), „Terror 2000 – Intensivstation Deutschland” (1992) und der TV-„Talkshow 2000” sowie mit seinen Theaterinszenierungen, Kunstperformances und Installationen wie „100 Jahre CDU”, „Rocky Dutschke,68”, „Passion Impossible – 7 Tage Notruf für Deutschland” (in Hamburg), und „Hamlet” in Zürich. Von 2004 bis 2007 gab er sein spektakuläres Debüt als Opernregisseur bei den Bayreuther Festspielen mit Richard Wagners „Parsifal”.

*wieder ein grosser Künstler von uns gegangen
möge Er in Frieden Ruhen

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## FCB_Cena (22 Aug. 2010)

R.I.P.
Toller Mensch


----------



## Q (23 Aug. 2010)

tja, der Krebs kennt keine Namen...


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Aug. 2010)

Tut mir leid aber ich fand ihn nur anmaßend, arrogant, beleidigend und das alles konnte er nur sein weil er sich unter dem Deckmantel der Kunst verstecken konnte!


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2010)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich fand ihn nur anmaßend, arrogant, beleidigend und das alles konnte er nur sein weil er sich unter dem Deckmantel der Kunst verstecken konnte!



Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------

